# Reinstatement of US Citizenship



## DiveSnowBoy (Nov 22, 2020)

Dear All,
in 2015 I reluctantly gave up my US Citizenship, a very difficult decision to say the least.
The reasons I will not divulge here.
Is it possible to reinstate US Citizenship?
If so, what is the process and/or form(s)?
Please leave only objective comments.
Thanks.
DSB


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Officially, the answer is "no." If you renounced your US citizenship and paid the fees to do so, all the paperwork says that you can't reverse that. There is also the possibility that you could be refused a long-stay visa if you wanted to return to the US. 

If there were extenuating circumstances with your renunciation you could try talking to someone at the US consulate - but in general you'd be looking at going through the whole immigration process (including all the fees, which will quickly add up to as much as renunciation). It wouldn't be a "reversal" of your renunciation, but rather a from step one permanent immigration. Still, it's highly unlikely it would fly (unless you have very unusual special circumstances.)


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You cannot "give up" US citizenship. Did you relinquish or renounce it?


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Renunciation of US citizenship is an irrevocable act.

Under normal circumstances, if you wish to become a US Citizen again, then you must follow the same path as any foreigner (who had never been a US Citizen) would have to follow:

become a legal resident (green card holder). That would first require legal entry to the US for that purpose. ie: you would have to qualify based on your circumstances at the time you applied, the same as any other “foreigner”.
you would have to reside in the US for the required time for naturalization and take the citizenship test and Oath.

That said, the Department of State does actually have the power to administratively reverse the finding of loss of nationality and you have the right to request an administrative review of your loss of nationality.

There is no time limitation for requesting an administrative review.

In submitting a request for administrative review, you would need to present new evidence relating to the involuntariness or intent of the relinquishment. Under the preponderance of the evidence standard, the State Department will consider whether you expatriated voluntarily with the intention of relinquishing U.S. citizenship and whether the appropriate procedures were followed by the consular officer in your particular case. 

The procedures for requesting an administrative review or appeal of the Department’s administrative holding of loss of nationality are shown on the reverse side of Form DS-4083

The administrative review process is described here...



7 FAM 1230 ADMINISTRATIVE REVIEW AND APPEAL OF LOSS-OF-NATIONALITY FINDINGS


----------

